# hagen eco system gravel



## acedia (Dec 23, 2005)

i plan on setting up my 28 gal tank fully planted, i was wondering if anyone has had any experience with eco system gravels, the FS around my parts only sells that or larger coated coloured gravel, so i picked up a bag of the fine black eco system gravel. my question is would i just be asking for trouble if i put down a layer of the fluval granular peat mixed with worm castings, before the gravel? my first post no more lurking for me


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I neither have experience with the gravel you are talking about or worm castings so I can't be of much help. However, if you can list the approximate size of the gravel, I'm sure there may be a few folks who can impart a little more knowledge on us  

I don't think I would use the granular peat either unless you just happen to have a box of it laying around. The regular Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss will work fine and is much cheaper.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have that eco system gravel in my tank and love it.... its about 3mm in size and works great with my discus


----------



## acedia (Dec 23, 2005)

yea i got the box of granular peat just lying around the lady at the LFS said it works good to bring down ph, but i never really used it it didn't seem to make too big of a difference, as yeaulman stated the gravel is about 3mm


----------



## UniFish (Oct 5, 2005)

I just picked up a bag of Hagen GEOsystem substrate (extra fine, black) and have noticed that my MAG-FLOAT attracted the gravel via magnetism.


----------



## Candice (May 22, 2005)

I've tried the charcoal and walnut coloured eco-system gravels over the past year. Both raise my ph. They're not suitable for what I need them for, but I think they'd make a wonderful gravel for African or higher ph setups.


----------



## acedia (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks. i won't bother with it then my tap water ph is already high


----------

